# Vm Ware Windows Server 2003



## ar-sik (20. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe vollgenden Auftrag bekommen und zwar soll ich einen Serverbetriebssystem installieren und dafür Clienten anfügen.

Hab eine Vm mit Windows Server 2003 erstellt und eine mit Windows XP.

Jetzt hab ich keine ahnung wie ich diese meiden Vm´s mitteinander verbinde****

hoffe auf Rat?!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mäks (20. September 2011)

Hallo ar-sik,

Hab da was nettes bei Google gefunden:

http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws06/Ausarbeitung/02.VMware/vmware5.htm

lg Maks


----------



## sheel (20. September 2011)

Hi

Prinzipiell musst du nur ein Netzwerk erstellen.
Gleiche Subnetzmaske bei Client und Server, unterschiedliche IPs.
zB.
Server: 192.168.0.1 und 255.255.255.0
Client: 192.168.0.2 und 255.255.255.0

Gruß


----------

